# Extreme Peptide Discount code and a contest!



## TwisT (Aug 6, 2011)

*

*

* AUGUST IS TURNING OUT TO BE ONE OF THE BEST MONTHS THAT WE'VE EVER HAD!*

* 	AS A THANK YOU TO OUR CLIENTS WERE GOING TO RUN ONE OF OUR BIGGEST SALES EVER!*

* 	WE'RE RELEASING TWO CODES FOR THIS MONTH!*

* 15OFFAUGUST WILL GET YOU 15% OFF OF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER ON ALL PRODUCTS THAT WE OFFER!*

* 	PLANNING ON MAKING A LARGE ORDER? WE'VE GOT A SPECIAL CODE JUST FOR YOU.*

* FOR ORDERS OVER 500$ YOU CAN USE THE CODE VIP20EP FOR 20% OFF OF YOUR ORDER!*

* 	************CONTEST TIME*************

* 	THE FUN DOESN'T STOP THERE THOUGH! WE'RE GOING TO THROW IN A LITTLE CONTEST JUST TO SPICE THINGS UP A BIT.*

* 	IF YOU GET AN ORDER NUMBER THAT ENDS IN 50 THEN WE WILL GIVE YOU 25$ IN FREE PRODUCTS TOWARDS YOUR NEXT ORDER.*

* 	IF YOU GET AN ORDER NUMBER THAT ENDS IN 00 THEN WE WILL GIVE YOU 75$ IN FREE PRODUCTS TOWARDS YOUR NEXT ORDER!*

* 	IF YOU GET AN ORDER NUMBER THAT ENDS IN 00 OR 50 THEN PLEASE SEND AN  EMAIL TO SERVICE@EXTREMEPEPTIDE.COM AND WE WILL PUT YOUR NAME ON THE  WINNERS LIST.*

* 	THEN JUST EMAIL US PRIOR TO YOUR NEXT ORDER AND LET US KNOW WHAT FREE  PRODUCTS YOU'D LIKE AND WE WILL ADD THEM INTO YOUR PACKAGE FOR YOU!*

* 	AS ALWAYS WE ARE GRATEFUL FOR EACH AND EVERY CLIENT THAT WE HAVE AND IF  THERE IS ANYTHING THAT WE CAN DO TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE WITH OUR  COMPANY MORE ENJOYABLE PLEASE DON'T HESITATE TO ASK.*


* WE APOLOGIZE BUT WE ARE NOT ABLE TO ALTER ALREADY SUBMITTED ORDERS. THESE CODES ARE ONLY VALID FROM THIS POINT FORWARD.*​


----------

